

Light to the Poor, One liter at a time - bobf
http://uk.reuters.com/video/2011/07/11/bringing-light-to-the-poor-one-liter-at?videoId=216968892&videoChannel=82

======
bobf
Sometimes the simplest "technology" can make the biggest difference in the
lives of millions. Another link about it that has a few more details,
including that it generates 55-60W of light, 10 months out of the year.

[http://english.ntdtv.com/ntdtv_en/news_asia/2011-07-12/light...](http://english.ntdtv.com/ntdtv_en/news_asia/2011-07-12/light-
to-the-poor-one-liter-at-a-time.html)

